
Results of Applying K-Means Clustering to Magic: The Gathering (Part 2) - strikingloo
http://www.datastuff.tech/data-analysis/magic-the-gathering-meets-data-science/
======
strikingloo
So after the previous article, some people wanted to see what the results
were. Here are some of the insights I could get. Let me know what you think!

